# Baby Molt???



## de Vera Loft (Mar 11, 2009)

My 2 month old pigeon is quite molting, is it a baby molt? What should I do with this youngster? Should I let him out as I used to do or keep him inside the yb loft? Because i'm still trap training him until now and he's very good with it already.. Should I continue with the routine? Any advise?


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Maybe to dark or artificial light in loft? Bred early?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

de Vera Loft said:


> My 2 month old pigeon is quite molting, is it a baby molt? What should I do with this youngster? Should I let him out as I used to do or keep him inside the yb loft? Because i'm still trap training him until now and he's very good with it already.. Should I continue with the routine? Any advise?


Not sure what you mean? "quite" as in QUIT molting or as in "is molting pretty heavy".............
Around 2 months is when they naturally start molting. It's perfectly normal. What I do is keep an eye on how the molt progresses. You'll find that when the head and neck area get naked, they don't want to fly as much. I would expect the wind in their bare ears isn't very comfortable, but it only takes a week and half or two weeks for them to get cover on the head again. Other than that, there's no reason not to keep training and/or flying the birds.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

It is my understanding that young pigeons actually start molting almost imediately after they finish growing out their actual feathers. It is not noticable for quite a while, but loosing feathers is pretty much an ongoing affair to one extent or another.

Could be wrong but that was my understanding.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

learning said:


> It is my understanding that young pigeons actually start molting almost imediately after they finish growing out their actual feathers. It is not noticable for quite a while, but loosing feathers is pretty much an ongoing affair to one extent or another.
> 
> Could be wrong but that was my understanding.
> 
> Dan


Yea, I think you're right but it's NOT noticeable really..........I think once they drop that first flight, it's on.............
People who have natural light won't notice it as much I don't think. I turned my lights off about 2 weeks ago and my YB's are falling apart right now. I could stuff a few pillows every morning with the feathers that I get up. Picked up one little bird yesterday and she's on her 8th flight already..........she's 9101, so was hatching end of DEC/first of JAN.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, that is baby molt. I have two babies molting now, too, and they are around 2-3 months old. It looks more like body molt though. I let the birds decide whether they want to fly or not. After this molting I noticed that they don't want to fly so I don't force them. I think molting hurts their body or something.


----------

